
Not Everyone Should Code - ooooak
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFwa5Owp0-k&feature=youtu.be
======
__sr__
Agreed - I’ve seen far too many who got into programming because of paycheck
or peer pressure or something similar, but we’re not really cut out out for
it. They ended up hating it not a long time later. Eventually these are the
people who are responsible for all the “coding is a horrible job” perceptions.
Worse, they do everything they can to get out of coding - and more likely than
not become managers who manage real developers.

[Read the Hacker News guidelines about posting links to videos, PDFs etc]

